# Monark 14' 48 COMPLETED 2-26-19



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

I purchased an old boat from and old man that I think the world of, so its sentimental. I know little about fishing and much less about boats (my first.
So now that we have established I will likely spend to much and I'm not that bright we have properly level set.

I have been scouring this site for a while building up knowledge and courage. I hope my project helps someone else and some of you wise hands can enjoy helping a novice bring it to life. Please know I have no ego so don't feel any advice would insult me, as stated I am a complete rookie.

Seems customary to post some before pics and as you go pics along with comments and questions. So if I can figure out website interface I will try and follow that pattern.

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

A Few before pics.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

A little clean out.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

Now further clean up and repairs. Old boats sure can acquire lots of patches and random holes. Enlisted local shop to blast and patch. Note I removed front deck and had it patched - since changed mind.
How do you like my bear?


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

Decided not to put back front deck. Also went with aluminum framing and returned to welding shop for professional help.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

Frames complete will bolt in place when the time comes.








I have purchased and cut 2in closed cell foam board for in between ribs and perhaps in bow. Also purchased 3/4 Marine Plywood. Estimate 2 1/2 sheets. Feel free to comment on these choices. Will I regret the weight of that much plywood?

I obviously have many more steps to go but felt I needed to complete layout to guide some other choices. Looking to have 3 seats.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 15, 2017)

Marine plywood is not necessary exterior grade will work just fine and will save a lot of money. 
What ever plywood you go with be sure to seal it.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 15, 2017)

Keep the photos coming, looks like a nice clean little boat.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

First mock up. Any red flags?


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Marine plywood is not necessary exterior grade will work just fine and will save a lot of money.
> What ever plywood you go with be sure to seal it.



Thanks I think for my 3rd piece of plywood I will go that route and perhaps go with 1/2 for floor since it is on ribs and very firm foam in between ribs. Or at least use 1/2 for front of deck and bench front and back. Would be nice to drop that weight.
Will seal all wood regardless.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks good so far. Make sure you leave room for your trolling motor. It can get crowded on that deck real quick.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 15, 2017)

RStewart said:


> Looks good so far. Make sure you leave room for your trolling motor. It can get crowded on that deck real quick.


Good call can't believe I was not nailing down the footprint needed for trolling motor. I was ready to cut hatch openings and I bet I need to move them back a few inches.

That's why I'm here even if it seem a bit obvious feel free to mention


----------



## kquinton (Mar 28, 2017)

It's been said for years I need professional help. This is what I came up with. He is also the previous owner.....feeling guilty?? Nope just a good friend!


----------



## kquinton (Mar 28, 2017)

Everything cut and put in place for a clearer look of what a finished boat will look like.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 28, 2017)

And a few mocked up.









Any suggestions or red flags?

Next steps 
Firm up placement especially front deck.
Drill and secure.
Cut hatch openings.
Take apart and treat wood.
Prep -Paint paint paint
And lots of little things I'm still sorting out.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 28, 2017)

Good lookin so far. Don't forget the foam! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 29, 2017)

What are you going to seal the wood with?
What paint?


----------



## kquinton (Mar 30, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Good lookin so far. Don't forget the foam!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



This is my foam solution cut to fit between ribs obviously below decking.









Thoughts?


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 30, 2017)

Based on my 1542 boat, I'd need 2.4 of the 2" boards from home depot or lowes... 4x8ft. Under my floor like yours I only got 1 full board.

That is a very easy way to put foam in, and I think will work well, but that amount alone won't float your boat. However yours is lighter than mine with wood (that floats), vs aluminum I used 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kquinton (Mar 30, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> What are you going to seal the wood with?
> What paint?



For sealing the wood I plan on this mixture I found on a similar site as this one or perhaps it was here.







1 Qt + 2 Qts + 1 Qt

Anyone else use this option?

For my primer paint I chose Aluthane Metallic Coating.






Exterior paint yet to be selected.


----------



## Darryle (Mar 30, 2017)

Skil Saw with a rip blade makes nice clean cuts in that type of foam, FYI. 

Otherwise looks good, that is what I am going to use in my little rig, but the 1 1/2" variety.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 30, 2017)

eeeewwwwwww skil-saw and foam = not a good mix.
blue static sticky dust all over the place !!!
just a good sharp kitchen knife will work fine.
As a sign maker for many years, I have cut literally hundreds of big letters
out of the pink and blue builders foam with a skil-saw, jig-saw and Roto-Zip.
and believe me, it can really leave a MESS !!

for the sealer . . . . don't use the quantity mentioned in the photo. Unless you intend to use a whole gallon.
use "parts" to make the desired amount. (and I personally recommend varnish over polyurethane).









.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 30, 2017)

Use Spar varnish or Spar urethane. Their made for exterior use.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 31, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Based on my 1542 boat, I'd need 2.4 of the 2" boards from home depot or lowes... 4x8ft. Under my floor like yours I only got 1 full board.
> 
> That is a very easy way to put foam in, and I think will work well, but that amount alone won't float your boat. However yours is lighter than mine with wood (that floats), vs aluminium I used
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I also plan to add foam under storage. Will need to strap it down....I hear it's not much good to have your foam floating : )


----------



## kquinton (Mar 31, 2017)

Johnny said:


> eeeewwwwwww skil-saw and foam = not a good mix.
> blue static sticky dust all over the place !!!
> just a good sharp kitchen knife will work fine.
> As a sign maker for many years, I have cut literally hundreds of big letters
> ...


----------



## kquinton (Mar 31, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Use Spar varnish or Spar urethane. Their made for exterior use.




Thanks, I will track some down.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2017)

Rustoleum brand oil based paints work very well.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

First, let me apologize for such a long gap in updating my project. Trust me I was still reviewing the Conversions and Modifications area for guidance. Last items completed this week custom decals on the cowling of 25 hp Evinrude. 
As it has been so long I don’t want to attempt to give all the detail behind the photos. That said if you have a question I will be happy to supply detail. 
I will try and pick up where I left off and show finished boat and a few pics of it in action. 
Thanks to all who answered my questions whether you knew it or not. Could not have done it without all your great ideas and advice. I hope my contribution helps someone else. 
I will admit upfront I had more time and spent more than most would be willing to, but it is now an official family heirloom . You will see a pic of who I hope is using it 50 years from now with his grandkids.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

Good to have friends who are good painters.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

A few pics of the aluminum frames and wiring details under it all. You can see simple two speakers for radio and it is a two battery system with Genius charger. Also bilge pump and battery switch.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

Sorry I don't have pics of cutting holes for and installing hatches, applying deck covering and lots of detail work but here is finished boat. Will add some up close pics to show more detail below.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

A few pics to show detail. My wife recreated the Monark factory decal for boat and did the custom Evinrude decals for cowling. I have to say those are two of my favorite elements.
Also, you can see the rocker switches on electronics panel. Rocker switches control; deck lights, hatch lights, running lights and lamp on front. The panel was made from a Walmart garbage can, fliped over, cut to fit and attached to the hatch that was made to open automatically with a gas strut. I enjoyed sorting out all the electrical as that is nothing I have experience with.


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

A few action pics from last summer. 

Me 
Best fishing buddy, of course, that = best buddy 
90-year-old Father In Law 
Grandson and future boat owner


----------



## kquinton (Feb 26, 2019)

1971 Monark 14' 48" project 100% complete and ready to fish. Thanks again for the good help I received from the Tin Boat family!


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

Boat looks fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## kquinton (Feb 27, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Boat looks fantastic. Congrats!


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 27, 2019)

Great results and breaking her in.
Enjoy.

jasper


----------



## kquinton (Mar 5, 2019)

jasper60103 said:


> Great results and breaking her in.
> Enjoy.
> 
> jasper



Thanks it was a fun project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks good.
I like the color combination.


----------



## kquinton (Mar 13, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Looks good.
> I like the color combination.


Thanks 
I have to admit I’m a long suffering TN Vols Basketball fan. Big Orange. 
Tried not to be over the top with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2019)

nice work! :beer:


----------



## kquinton (Mar 17, 2019)

Jim said:


> nice work! :beer:



Thanks Jim


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 18, 2019)

Your boat looks fantastic! Great job! 

Can you tell where you got those hatches? Are the hatches strong enough to step on? Also, what does the red switch on your transom do?


----------



## kquinton (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks
The hatches are from this company.
https://www.sopac.co.nz/shop/Hatches+%26+Portlights/So-Pac+Plastic+Access+Hatches/So-Pac+Access+Hatch+-+Medium-SPA-40156.html

I purchased from here. 
https://m.go2marine.com 
They are plenty strong to stand on. Really like them so far.

The red switch is to control two batteries allowing me to use one or both or off.
Blue Sea Battery Switch Single Circuit ON/OFF


----------

